# 2016 Ohio Mega Bass Tournament Trail Schedule (New Lake Erie event/New classic date)



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

*
2016 ENTRY FEE SCHEDULE: (OMBTT)

MEMBERSHIP FEE: $75.00 (TEAM)
REGULAR EVENT ENTRY: $200 (BOAT)
REGULAR EVENT BIG BASS/12# SIDE POTS: $20 
CLASSIC EVENT ENTRY: $200 (BOAT)
TOTAL SEASON’S ENTRY $1475 (INCLUDES CLASSIC AND MEMBERSHIP) 
BIG BASS OF YR. PAID AT LAST QUAILIFYING EVENT (ONE TIME FEE TEAM) 20.00
RESERVED STATUS $375 (INCLUDES MEMBERSHIP)
PLATINUM SIDE POT ENTRY 50.00 (BOAT)
*



_*2016 OMBTT REGULAR TOURNAMENT TRAIL SEASON:*
_
*SAT. APRIL 09 INDIAN LAKE—MOUNDWOOD
SUN. MAY 15 GRAND LAKE SM—CELINA 
SAT. JUNE 04 DELAWARE LAKE– SW RAMP 
SAT.JUNE 25 LAKE ERIE—SANDUSKY CITY RAMP (Ohio waters only)
SUN JUNE 26 (ERIE WIND DATE IF PRIOR DAY CANCELLED)
SAT. JULY 23 INDIAN LAKE-MOUNDSWOOD 
SAT. SEPT. 17 ALUM CREEK-NEW GALENA 
THUR-FRI OCT. 20-21 KENTUCKY/BARKLEY LAKES (CLASSIC)*

* 

2016 OMBTT Opens (LAUNCH AT SAFE LIGHT)*

*POT-a-GOLD Indian Lake 
July 09-10, 2016 
Moundwood Ramps $200.00 BB 20.00


POT-a-GOLD Mosquito Lake 
August 27th & 28th, 2016 
Main Marina (Office) Ramps $285.00 


INDIAN LAKE-FATHERS DAY OPEN 
JUNE,19 2016 
MOUNDSWOOD RAMP 80.00 BB 10.00


NEW KMTT (KNOX MARINE TOURNAMENT TRAIL)
6 REGULAR EVENTS WITH NO CLASSIC JUST HIGH PAYOUTS.
100.00 ENTRY PER EVENT
50.00 TEAM MEMBERSHIP
FISH ONE OR FISH THEM ALL.*
*AOY wins either free entry to the next year or 600.00 cold hard cash or OMBTT classic fund and classic entry with BB paid for the classic at KY/Barkley Lake 10/20-21/2016*
*
(CENTRAL OHIO LAKES)

SUN. May 1 __ PLEASANT HILL

SUN. MAY 29 __ CLEARFORK

SUN. JUNE 5 __ DELAWARE

SUN. JULY 17 __ OSHAUGHNESSY

SUN. AUGUST 7 __ CLEARFORK

SAT. SEPT. 10 __ ALUM CREEK
*


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

We have all dates confirmed and entry's have been rolling in. We will be in the Knox Marine booth at the Columbus Fishing Expo. I also have the 2016 Spring newsletter out with Knox Open House info.

You may see newsletter at http://www.ombtt.com/


----------

